# FORM-AUTH - Logout



## PeterRRR (8. Jun 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe in meinem Webprojekt eine einzelne Seite die mittels einfacher Basic Authentication mit FORM-AUTH passwortgeschützt ist.
Zum Logout verwende ich session.invalidate() (ist das eigentlich richtig so, bzw. gibt es da bessere Möglichkeiten)
Das Problem ist jetzt, dass dann halt alle Session-Daten weg sind, d.h. auch Session-Beans die ich noch benötigen würde (z.B. ein Bean, in dem die Sprachauswahl gespeichert ist). Gibt es da Möglichkeiten, das zu verhindern und trotzdem ausgeloggt zu werden?

Danke schon im Voraus für jede Hilfe!

lg Peter


----------



## mmeyer1987 (9. Jun 2009)

Moin, 

Vielleicht kannst du zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen?

1. Wenn du die Sprachauswahl des Benutzers persistierst, hättest du kein Problem mit der Session. Ein Logout ist nicht tragisch, da beim nächsten Anmelden die Daten gelesen werden können.

2. Der Benutzer muss seine Sprachauswahl nicht erneut treffen. Ist sicherlich so gewünscht oder?

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.

Grüße!


----------



## PeterRRR (9. Jun 2009)

Naja, ist nicht direkt so gewollt. Die passwortgeschützte Seite ist nur eine einzige Unterseite des ganzen Webprojekts. Die Sprachauswahl soll aber jedesmal erneut erfolgen und für alle Seiten (also auch die nicht-passwortgeschützten9) gelten - und natürlich auch nach dem ausloggen erhalten bleiben.

Ungefähr so, wie wenn ich hier im Forum auf der Startseite eine Sprachauswahl hätte. Ich könnte die Sprache auswählen (ohne mich anzumelden) und Beiträge lesen - nur um Beiträge zu schreiben muss ich mich anmelden. Nach dem Abmelden sollte trotzdem noch die vorher eingestellte Sprache - die ich ja schon eingestellt habe, als ich noch garnicht angemeldet war - erhalten sein.
Ist das überhaupt möglich oder geht das schon rein technisch gesehen nicht?

lg


----------



## mmeyer1987 (9. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

Okay, das wäre ein typischer Anwendungsfall für Cookies. Ein Weg, Daten einer nicht registrierten/angemeldeten Person zu halten.

Aber: Das ist halt clientseitig. Serverseitig kannst du da meiner Meinung nach nicht viel ausrichten. Eben nur wenn derjenige sich registriert und du ihn somit eindeutig identifizieren kannst.

Grüße!


----------



## PeterRRR (9. Jun 2009)

OK, danke soweit. Dann werd ich mir den Einsatz eines Cookies mal genauer überlegen.
Danke nochmal!

lg
Peter


----------

